# Employment visa process



## Tameer (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

My company filed for a visa application early march this year, which was asked to 
that there has to be a security check done, which is understandable but took almost 8weeks later which was followed by a attestation of certificates which took about 2 weeks, when the application was sent to immigration from the freezone authority they were told 5-7 working days now its been 8 working days and no result, im kinda getting worried as our company pro goes on almost on a daily basis to follow up, she is told the application is with immigration and they are still waiting for it to reach them.

Is there anything to worry??? i mean ive been waiting for this for almost 4months now, its freezone, i understand it should be quick right?? I wish there was someone in immigration who could speed up the process

Thanks guys!


----------

